# Australian Native Bees



## OzPhoto (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi All

It's been a while since i've posted here. I haven't been taking many macros lately and I'm hoping to get some inspiration to get back into it more regularly again.

I've been seeing lots of these Australian native beens around this summer in Queensland and managed to catch a few shots lately.


----------



## cbrown222 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome pictures. I like two and three more than one. The pincers on number two are awesome.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice shots.. #2 rocks! It is a unusual viewpoint.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jan 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Very nice shots.. #2 rocks! It is a unusual viewpoint.


 


cbrown222 said:


> Awesome pictures. I like two and three more than one. The pincers on number two are awesome.



Hi, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jan 26, 2012)

A few more native bee shots captured today.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice sharp shots.

Jerry


----------



## DooBr (Jan 27, 2012)

i like how you can see like each individual spec of pollen on the bee


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely shots...very cute bees.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jan 29, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Very nice sharp shots.
> 
> Jerry


 


DooBr said:


> i like how you can see like each individual spec of pollen on the bee


 


orionmystery said:


> Lovely shots...very cute bees.



Hi All, thanks for the feedback


----------

